# 3 network - opinions needed pls!



## denise1234 (10 Oct 2007)

Hi all,
Half thinking of changing from Vodafone to 3 - have had good few problems with Vodafone over last few yrs and 3 seem to have good deals on tarriffs.
What is their reception like? Any issues with Customer Service etc? At the moment their choice of Nokia phones fairly limited but hopefully will get more in New Year. 
Any thoughts/ opinions welcomed! 
Cheers


----------



## Pique318 (10 Oct 2007)

Don't txt your friends abroad, they'll get the text 50 times !!!!!

Well it used to be like that a year ago and  their response was 'well we're a new company blah blah blah" so I switched to Meteor.

Never had to call customer service once.


----------



## Humpback (10 Oct 2007)

The 3 tariffs are good, the connection is fine (it's Vodafone really mostly) but their customer service is shocking. The customer service is the worst I've experienced for any telco in the country I've dealt with - Vodafone, 02, Meteor, Eircom, BT Ireland, or NTL.

I've made similar comments here before about 3, and the day my contract was up, I moved straight to Vodafone. Haven't looked back since - and my bills are smaller as well, so the tariff thing can be worked around as well.


----------



## BobbyFowler (10 Oct 2007)

I think they're the business - was with O2 for ages but the 200 free mins for 25 odd euro decided it for me. Not sure what's on offer now but at the time it was a great deal.  Only needed to use Customer Care twice & got quick answers both times. Got a nice upgrade recently too - Sony Mobile with 1GB Memory Card & it was 25 euro.  No issues with coverage - I'm in Dublin so maybe it's a different story in more remote places.  From what I know, they piggyback off the O2 Network anyway (I could be wrong on that though).  One thing I missed was the Free Web Texts that O2 offered. That was a great facility.  Overall, I'm happy with them anyway.


----------



## dtlyn (11 Oct 2007)

ronan_d_john said:


> The 3 tariffs are good, the connection is fine (it's Vodafone really mostly) but their customer service is shocking. The customer service is the worst I've experienced for any telco in the country I've dealt with - Vodafone, 02, Meteor, Eircom, BT Ireland, or NTL.
> 
> I've made similar comments here before about 3, and the day my contract was up, I moved straight to Vodafone. Haven't looked back since - and my bills are smaller as well, so the tariff thing can be worked around as well.


 
I agree regarding the customer service. Shocking. 

Moved back to Vodafone.


----------



## Technologist (11 Oct 2007)

denise1234 said:


> Hi all,
> Half thinking of changing from Vodafone to 3  Any thoughts/ opinions welcomed! Cheers


Check their roaming agreements with places you might be visiting.

Note that you must use a phone supplied by them

Their wireless broadband mostly sucks.

But, their prices are good.


----------

